# URL tag in a box



## DrQ (Mar 1, 2020)

I have scratched my head on how to do what is in this link:

Example of Boxed URL link

What is the secret handshake?


----------



## DrQ (Mar 1, 2020)

Like this:


MULTIZ321 said:


> Estate Planning: Annuities can cause estate complications
> 
> 
> Q: If my annuity is already in the trust, do I need to address the beneficiary designation?
> ...


----------



## DrQ (Mar 1, 2020)

I tried the 'URL unfurl="true"' Tag


----------



## DrQ (Mar 1, 2020)

test

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/e...use-estate-complications.302167/#post-2401903


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 1, 2020)

not sure I follow?  by default if you post a url/link it should have the preview display/box?


----------



## DrQ (Mar 1, 2020)

It doesn't for me. Do you see it on my posts? I do not. Is that because it is my post?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 2, 2020)

test








						Estate Planning: Annuities can cause estate complications
					

Estate Planning: Annuities can cause estate complications.   https://www.nwitimes.com/business/columnists/christopher-yugo/estate-planning-annuities-can-cause-estate-complications/article_1b57b636-c71f-5d9e-a048-2b1a424c3b9e.html.   Richard




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 2, 2020)

I think it has to do with the link you are trying to post ends in numerals...if i trim out that part...the box appears just fine.


----------

